
Growth Hack Idea (Dropbox-ish): Invite 1 person to receive a bonus – but just 1 - ngoeke
What do you guys think?<p>When you sign up you&#x27;ll be prompted to invite 1 person via email - but you can&#x27;t  invite more than 1.<p>Reasons:<p>-will keep the exclusive aura of the product
-it&#x27;s easier than &quot;invite as many as you want&quot;
-everyone knows at least 1 person&#x27;s email by heart
-you will think a LOT about who you&#x27;ll spend your invite on, and thus pick someone who&#x27;s a good fit as well
-if you know more people, you&#x27;ll tell your friend to invite them, and so on.<p>Just an idea I wanted to bounce off here :)<p>Let me know what you think.
======
sharemywin
it wouldn't go "viral" on this practice alone because you won't get 100%
activation. and not everyone will invite even 1 person. there's a formula for
viral it involves those numbers.

~~~
ngoeke
oh, that makes sense, thanks! Do you have a link to the formula?

------
factoriez
what's the reward/bonus for inviting?

~~~
ngoeke
hadn't thought about that, but something worthwhile, for example a coupon for
a free meal

